# Hotronix� Introduces New Heat Press Caddie� Shelves



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Introduces New Heat Press Caddie™ Shelves*

Stahls’ Hotronix® recently released a heat press accessory to help decorators when they need an extra hand while using a Hotronix Heat Press Caddie™ or Air Fusion® heat press. The new Hotronix Heat Press Caddie™ Shelves allow the user to keep heat transfer products and blanks within reach during the application process. 

This innovative system came from customer and employee feedback on how to make heat printing on a Caddie or pedestal base heat press more efficient when counter space is limited or out of reach. 

The Caddie Shelves easily attach to the pedestal of the Hotronix Heat Press Caddie or Air Fusion. Two trays make up the Caddie Shelves, which can be rotated in either landscape or portrait position, offering the heat press user convenience and flexibility. 

Made of aluminum, the Caddie Shelves are strong and durable and can be folded underneath the heat press when not in use. 

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat presses with state-of-the-art technology. For more information, or to locate the dealer nearest you, call (800) 727.8520; or visit the website at Hotronix.com. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

